# Question about IOS app showing interior/exterior temps, now it doesn't



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

I just bought my 2014 S a few days ago and loving the car and love all the IOS app features.
Over the weekend it was always showing the interior/exterior temp in the climate page.
I got to work a few hours ago and wanting to see what the app said the temps are and it doesn't show it now. I closed the app and re-opened and still no temps.
I went out to the car and got in for a minute then went back to my office. I closed the app and re-opened and it's now showing the temps.
Is there some kind of time-out that displays the temps from when you exit the car?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

odd, my new app (v4.blah) still shows the interior on my 2018 3 (a pleasant 21C)


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> odd, my new app (v4.blah) still shows the interior on my 2018 3 (a pleasant 21C)


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

I can't wait for those temps again. I'm in the Arizona desert at an airport and with zero shade and the car bakes in the sun all day long for 10-12hrs. My last car would say 165-170 degrees in the car when I got in to go home, and that's was with dark tint and a sunshade.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I have to admit that before pandemic when I was parking in a lot, the cold days of winter and the hot days of summer were better with remote climate control via the app


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

lance.bailey said:


> I have to admit that before pandemic when I was parking in a lot, the cold days of winter and the hot days of summer were better with remote climate control via the app


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

I have the cabin overheat protection on, I just want to run the HVAC least as possible. One of the fans already has a little bearing sound I can hear when the fan shuts off and spools down.


----------

